
Ask HN: What is your dream company? - NTDF9
Software engineering is vast. There are companies specializing in certain areas and not all companies do everything. Some companies are tackling problems that are unheard of whereas others are tackling more immediate and visible problems. Every software engineer has a favorite niche and possibly likes companies that are working on those projects.<p>Considering the above, what is your dream company? (regardless of your ability&#x2F;opportunity to work in that company)<p>Why?
======
jetti
My dream company is my own company with enough to have a nice lifestyle. Not
sure what problem the company would be solving but still...

To answer your question more directly, I don't have a specific company in
mind, I just want to do something that is interesting and challenging. What is
interesting to me changes all the time (right now it is Elixir stuff) so it is
hard to give a definitive place to work.

